
Ask HN: What exotic hobby do you have? - nexuist
Doesn&#x27;t need to be related to tech, but ideally has to be unique. &quot;Gardening&quot; or &quot;flying drones&quot; are okay if you elaborate what you&#x27;re doing that makes it unique. Interested to see if anyone has used any of the technology they use at work to improve their enjoyment of any particular hobby (I know lots of people love getting Raspberry Pis to water their plants, etc.)<p>Tell HN what you do that&#x27;s cool!
======
AwesomeFaic
My long-term hobby is building a home museum with a tri-fold emphasis on
natural history, the history of mankind, and pop culture. I try to avoid the
obvious artifacts and look for specific and obscure objects that highlight
thought-provoking moments in life & history.

A few examples: Fulgurite, Manhattan project glass, Japanese Pesos, Nazi-
Occupied Polish stamps, 1996 Olympic medal, bone records, DEA task force
patches.

Also plenty of fossils, meteorites, international currency, memorabilia, etc.
Inspired by a childhood spent exploring museums and, in recent years, Mini
Museum on Kickstarter.

Edit: (Also many other less cool hobbies with tech & art)

